# Benefits of AKC registration?



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there any additional benefit to register my dog with AKC other than being able to participate in AKC dog shows? He came with paperwork for full registration. I did a little research and there doesn't seem to be any additional benefits. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I don't plan on breeding him nor do I plan to enter him into any AKC shows.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I personally don't think there are any benefits other than being able to show and/or breed your dog ..Save your money)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

vinnyb said:


> Is there any additional benefit to register my dog with AKC other than being able to participate in AKC dog shows? He came with paperwork for full registration. I did a little research and there doesn't seem to be any additional benefits. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I don't plan on breeding him nor do I plan to enter him into any AKC shows.


I would do it....you never know what may happen down the road. And when you find out you LOVE agility and your dog is the best agility dog in the world :wild: you won't have to find that paperwork to register him then (where did I put it?).

Can't hurt and may help.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You get a shiney little tag that says AKC on it


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I feel the same way....didn't get Jake's papers either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have the papers from the breeder, why not register? 
AKC really means nothing as far as I am concerned(doesn't make the dog more special), but I'd rather have things in order just because thats the way I am. I wouldn't do the ILP unless I was showing or competing, that would be a waste of $.
Kacie my rescue, has papers according to the mother of the girl that abandoned her, but where on earth they are, who knows. 
I don't have a registered name to search for them. It would be great, though to know who her breeder was and what lines she is from, if the AKC registration had that info it would be great.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake's breeder wanted another 500.00 for papers....for me and my situation it didn't seem worth it....he can do obedience and agility at the club here....can take that money I saved and spoil him!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In that case, papers are not worth it. Makes me wonder about a breeder that charges for them...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

By registering your dog you help keep historical records on the German Shepherd breed. How do you think they are able to keep statistical data on the German Shepherd? With out our help, (by registering the dog) it is impossible. Think of it like the German Shepherd census. 

Also, God forbid, your dog becomes lost or stolen. If you register the dog, you will have hard proof that the dog belongs to you. 

In my opinion, it is my duty to register my dog. If I choose to purchase, adopt, rescue a dog that can be registered, then I should. It cost less then a bag of dog food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think the registry will help getting a lost dog back, unless a chip or tattoo is documented on paperwork...chipping will do a much better job as there is actual proof the dog is who he is, and the scanner is much easier than trying to deal with AKC.
The statistics are squewed as far as numbers go, because it isn't mandatory to register.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The statistics are squewed as far as numbers go, because it isn't mandatory to register.


True - if those who can register their dog - even if they never see a show pen - would register their dog it would benefit generations to come.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me it's a necessity since I show my dogs and do events in AKC, UKC, and WDA (requires AKC or foreign FCI approved). Also it's nice to have as many pieces of "official" paper as possible proving my ownership of the dog. It will not help get a dog returned to me since I've never used the AKC pet recovery service but it's one piece of a paper in a long trail that makes it indisputable who my dog belongs to.


----------

